# All Inclusive Resorts



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Are there any resorts in the PI that are all inclusive like in the Caribbean? Room, food, booze all included in one price? My Google searches haven't been too fruitful. I've emailed some places but to them all inclusive means those things are all available and you're paying ala carte.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Are there any resorts in the PI that are all inclusive like in the Caribbean? Room, food, booze all included in one price? My Google searches haven't been too fruitful. I've emailed some places but to them all inclusive means those things are all available and you're paying ala carte.


If those type of resorts do exist here, I'd would think they would be on Boracay Island. Even then, I'd be surprised if you actually get what is advertised. Worth checking out though..


----------

